# What Textbooks Is Everyone Buying for First Year?



## schizophrenia (Aug 24, 2012)

Which textbooks? And does your school give you a syllabus? I've heard a lot of schools do not even offer a syllabus to the students and the teachers just tell you by mouth what you will cover?


----------



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

clinical anaotmy by snell 9th edition+grays anatomy for students+this site can help for general anaotmy http://www.mananatomy.com/
lipincott + m.a hashmi biochem
laiq husain histology
langman embryology
guyton and hall's physiology
netter atlas
FOR practical notebooks
histo manual
biochemistry journal
physio practical copy and sketch book
anatomy sketch book


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Well here at Shifa, we're doing this modular system so we're starting off with the cell module. Meaning we're gonna study anything and everything related to the cell before moving forward. So far, the books I've bought are Lippincott's biochemistry, and Guyton and Hall's physiology books. The biochem book has a problem that content of all years are combined so are lead to unnecessary detail by it. And I hate biochem anyway. The physiology book is great though.


----------



## schizophrenia (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi heartbreak! It's so nice to hear what you guys are doing over at Shifa. That sounds so interesting! I am also a little worried about biochem. Have you checked out Mark's Basic Medical Biochemistry? It's HUGE but it's supposed to be a lot more fun to read than Lippencott's. I also enjoy Guyton and Hall's text on the cell. Clear and simple to read, even if it's a little redundant.

And your avatar is sooooooo funny!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks 

Biochem is hard I'll have to admit. Lots of memorization. It's a bit like an extended version of organic chemistry. If you're good with organic chem, you should be fine with this too. These are the only two books I have needed yet, but I've never heard of Mark's. The only one I've heard of besides Lippincott is some "Harper's" book. But I've never actually seen it. But for the record, the bigger the book, the better. Because a bigger book is always a more elaborate. So it's always much easier to understand. Guyton is twice as big as Lippincott but it's much easier.


----------



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

@schizophrenia
how is marks biochem ,,,,have u read it?


----------



## dredwinf (Dec 18, 2012)

*Hassam Zulfiqar* this link is marvelous.


----------



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

why?
btw Thats the link to marks biochemistry 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3eh1kcr5h5yy21k


----------



## Bad_boy69 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am at LMDC.Here we are studying obviously GUYTON AND HALL for physiology,LIPPINCOTT for biochem,and KLM and BD for general anatomy.
besides these,MUSHTAQ and NATTAR ATLAS are also really helpful.But i think HARPER is a really good book for biochem.


----------



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

hmm abt harper...i have heard k its level is high and its difficult to understand


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

schizophrenia said:


> Hi heartbreak! It's so nice to hear what you guys are doing over at Shifa. That sounds so interesting! I am also a little worried about biochem. Have you checked out Mark's Basic Medical Biochemistry? It's HUGE but it's supposed to be a lot more fun to read than Lippencott's. I also enjoy Guyton and Hall's text on the cell. Clear and simple to read, even if it's a little redundant.
> 
> And your avatar is sooooooo funny!


Have You Tried Chatterjee? Its Good. Like Carbohydrates,Lipids Proteins are well explained in there, including acidosis alkalosis. I read signal transduction , cell membrane and things like that from harper..hope it helps


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

cefspan said:


> Have You Tried Chatterjee? Its Good. Like Carbohydrates,Lipids Proteins are well explained in there, including acidosis alkalosis. I read signal transduction , cell membrane and things like that from harper..hope it helps


Do check out chatterjee.


----------

